# rusian ololo



## Cafallemy (Nov 22, 2011)

On the low wall of any vzberetsya .


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 22, 2011)

Through the window of your syzdykfovub.


----------



## MGX (Nov 22, 2011)

Across the street of you zyztsbyom


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 22, 2011)

On the same block as the vlakstor


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 23, 2011)

As time goes lkfrjgj


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 23, 2011)

Far above the rrjeefdkk


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking down on the flisdfong


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 25, 2011)

while drinking a klldjfjrjds


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2011)

Up your SDOKHWPI with a rubber oWIOPEF


----------

